# Boite d'envoi smtp.orange.fr



## Jean-Pierre S (18 Octobre 2010)

Cela s'est produit lorsque j'ai voulu utiliser mail à partir de l' iMac. J'ai alors opté pour utiliser entourage qui fonctionne bien. Maintenant que je viens d'acquérir un iPad qui correspond tout à fait à l'usage que je souhaitais, je veux utiliser mail. Mais voilà, je n'arrive pas à envoyer des mails, alors que je les reçois, le problème doit peut-être venir de smtp.orange. J'ai internet par l'intermédiaire de ma livebox. Qui peut m'aider. Merci à tous


----------

